# Involuntary Entry Level



## Jewish Girl (Aug 30, 2020)

What does involuntary entry level discharge (from the military) say about a person? Asking for a friend....


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

Did not complete basic training, Could be Medical or Phsyc issue or failed to adapt.
Or they are a shitbird who could not hack it.


----------



## Jewish Girl (Aug 30, 2020)

k12kop said:


> Did not complete basic training, Could be Medical or Phsyc issue or failed to adapt.
> Or they are a shitbird who could not hack it.


So, it could just be a failure to fit in... and I, I mean my friend, should NOT make assumptions about this person?


----------



## PG1911 (Jul 12, 2011)

It can't speak for the military specifically, but I do know that involuntary entry level discharge will leave a lot of women unsatisfied.


----------



## Jewish Girl (Aug 30, 2020)

PG1911 said:


> It can't speak for the military specifically, but I do know that involuntary entry level discharge will leave a lot of women unsatisfied.


What it's a woman who got discharged? Maybe men are more likely to be able to "hack it."


----------



## Jewish Girl (Aug 30, 2020)

I always try to give people the benefit of the doubt, until they’ve screwed me.


----------



## PG1911 (Jul 12, 2011)

Jewish Girl said:


> What it's a woman who got discharged? Maybe men are more likely to be able to "hack it."


Well, that went over your head.

I'll let the others chime in.


----------



## Jewish Girl (Aug 30, 2020)

PG1911 said:


> Well, that went over your head.
> 
> I'll let the others chime in.


Some people are bisexual.


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Jewish Girl said:


> What does involuntary entry level discharge (from the military) say about a person? Asking for a friend....


Military-Discussion Forum - Index


----------



## Jewish Girl (Aug 30, 2020)

AB7 said:


> View attachment 10255


Sorry, I need to stop the radical honesty.


----------



## Jewish Girl (Aug 30, 2020)

USAF286 said:


> Military-Discussion Forum - Index


Thnx!


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Your agenda is showing...


----------



## Jewish Girl (Aug 30, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> Your agenda is showing...


Whatever you wanna believe... that's your right.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Yep. And I’m never wrong.


----------



## Jewish Girl (Aug 30, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> Yep. And I'm never wrong.


What agenda? I don't know what you're talking about. Ha Ha Ha....


----------

